# CA applicators



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

I have seen it recommended that quilt batting be used to apply CA.
For  those who use this method or anyone who knows,
Do you mean the fuzzy stuff that looks like cotton and comes in sheets?


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 13, 2004)

Eagle, yes, that is what they mean.

However, I understand the main thing is not to use COTTON material of any kind, since it acts as an accelerator.

Any polyester material should do fine.


----------



## penhead (Nov 13, 2004)

The polyester batting was recommended to me some time ago...I tried it..had a whole buncha fuzzies stuck on the tube when I was done...went back to using small pieces of wax paper and turning the lathe slowly by hand....

....is anyone using this batting application method succesfully..?

Thanks,
JohnPayton


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 13, 2004)

I think Russ Fairfield was the originator of the idea!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 13, 2004)

I scrounged up a piece of polyethylene sheet packing material. The stuff that is made of the same thing packing peanuts are made of but in sheets.  It works great, just tear off a little piece about 1" square or so.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 13, 2004)

Is it the spongy stuff, about 1/8" or so thick?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

A while ago I posted regarding the packing peanuts as I had excellent results with them but the peanuts got used up.
I went to LOWES and agot a lifetime supply of the poly sheet material in the insulation department.
It comes in rolls 4or 6" wide by I have no idea how many pens loing for about $3.00.1/8th inch thick.+-
It works but I like the packing peanuts better,
The ones that don't disintegrate in my hands.
You are right about the "fuuzies" on the batting material.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fred in NC_
> <br />Is it the spongy stuff, about 1/8" or so thick?


That's the stuff.
Mac


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay folks, 
here's the 911 (thats nine - one - one as in information), the lo-down, down lo, skinny, or whatever one calls it. I do CA finish exclusively on every pen I make. I have used every thing as an applicator that has ever been suggested...all of them...every one..tried them all and my opinion of the best applicator for CA finish is....drum roll please.... Plain white Bounty Paper Towels...no other material or towel brand in my shop for CA application....Bounty + CA + BLO = the best finish I have ever tried. I will not try any other recommendation for CA application...I just don't think there is anything better, except whatever the rest of you think is the best. The best is what works for you. Give bounty a try if you are searching for a CA applicatior.
Do a goood turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />I have seen it recommended that quilt batting be used to apply CA.
> For  those who use this method or anyone who knows,
> Do you mean the fuzzy stuff that looks like cotton and comes in sheets?


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 16, 2004)

Don ,
I'm new here and I've seen people use the term BLO quite often . My question is this , what is BLO ???


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2004)

Boiled Linseed Oil...can buy it at any paint store or home improvement store. You don't boil it, it comes labeled as Boiled Linseed Oil. Many of us use it with CA for finishing our pens. There is an excellent article on the home page by Greg Wilson on CA finishing. You should learn to do the finish.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by dougle40_
> <br />Don ,
> I'm new here and I've seen people use the term BLO quite often . My question is this , what is BLO ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Okay folks,
> here's the 911 (thats nine - one - one as in information), the lo-down, down lo, skinny, or whatever one calls it. I do CA finish exclusively on every pen I make. I have used every thing as an applicator that has ever been suggested...all of them...every one..tried them all and my opinion of the best applicator for CA finish is....drum roll please.... Plain white Bounty Paper Towels...no other material or towel brand in my shop for CA application....Bounty + CA + BLO = the best finish I have ever tried. I will not try any other recommendation for CA application...I just don't think there is anything better, except whatever the rest of you think is the best. The best is what works for you. Give bounty a try if you are searching for a CA applicatior.
> Do a goood turn daily!
> ...



Virgil_
How long does it take for you to do a CA finish?
Does it come out perfect everytime?
Do you get "ghosts"?


----------



## Gregory Huey (Nov 16, 2004)

For ME its BLO&CA using the bounty paper towel (white only)
Greg Huey


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2004)

> Virgil_
> How long does it take for you to do a CA finish?
> Does it come out perfect everytime?
> Do you get "ghosts"?


It takes no time at all...well it does take a little time...Not more than 5 minutes or so after you develop your techinque. this includes the sanding and buffing.  There is an excellent article on the homepage about CA finishing. It is written by Greg Wilson and is what I used to get me started.  Perfect every time? Wish I could say yes but i can't . When I first started NO, but now, yes most of the time. When it doesn't work, I just sand off, clean the blanks with alcohol and try again. I have not experienced the ghosts that some of you post about. Maybe the pen gods are watching over me or maybe ghosting will start for me sometime. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2004)

I am so completely opposite of you, Don!  Opposite, I tell you!  I use VIVA paper towels!  I've even gotten to the point where I hoard them.  Oh, I've tried the Bounty, but it just doesn't do it for me!   ;-)

Eagle - Nothing is perfect every time!  But I can do a CA/BLO finish, with four coats of CA, including sanding and buffing, in under ten minutes.  And while I like Greg's article on CA finish, we actually have an article by Fred Munday on CA/BLO finish:

http://www.penturners.org/content/ca-blo.pdf

There was even a great article on CA/BLO finish in More Woodturning a few months ago, can't remember who wrote it, that I would be willing to E-Mail to you if you're interested!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 16, 2004)

Don and Scott--Aren't you glad we have two competing suppliers? [] [8D]


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2004)

Russ Fairfield suggested I use VIVA, the only way to go he said. I tried them and well, need I say more. I went back to Bounty. And yes, Fred Munday does have a nice article and he used some expert advice in the research and development phase of his finishing technique. Let's see...Michael Dresdner, Russ Fairfield, Dave Leighton, and ..let's see...there was one more who the questioned and emailed about how it was done?? Maybe I should read the article again. 

No, the BLO/CA finish is not perfect, but it is the best I've come across. And yes, like Scott, 4 coats, sanding and buffing in under 10 minutes. It takes a little practice but it is not brain surgery....if I can learn it anyone can.

Gee...I love this place! Thanks Scott for the friendly banter.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />I am so completely opposite of you, Don!  Opposite, I tell you!  I use VIVA paper towels!  I've even gotten to the point where I hoard them.  Oh, I've tried the Bounty, but it just doesn't do it for me!   ;-)
> 
> Eagle - Nothing is perfect every time!  But I can do a CA/BLO finish, with four coats of CA, including sanding and buffing, in under ten minutes.  And while I like Greg's article on CA finish, we actually have an article by Fred Munday on CA/BLO finish:
> ...


----------

